# Tanned fur



## MidMoTrapper (Feb 14, 2017)

Dies anyone on here have their fur tanned and sell individually? I'm trying to decide if that's the way to go this year. I got 4 otter 1 cat coyote and red fix, and beaver.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

You may want to contact Swampbuck10pt on this one.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Like Glen said, Swampbuck10pt might be able to give you an idea. I know one thing... It takes months to get your pelts back from a tannery. I sold a bobcat I caught and had tanned. I sold it for $200 -$30 to tan it. It was an early season (non prime) bobcat, so it wasn't worth much to fur buyer's.


----------

